# Trial lernen, 2h die Woche



## Deleted 64747 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich interessiere mich für Trial. Leider habe ich wenig Zeit. Reichen 2h die Woche um Spaß an dem Sport zu haben? Ich mein, wenn man nix kann, machts keinen Spaß 

LG


----------



## tha_joe (7. Mai 2009)

Nope...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Mai 2009)

Hannes Herrmann's Worte ab 8:44 ....

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3043794"]http://www.vimeo.com/3043794[/ame]


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2009)

es wird kaum einen sport geben, bei dem 2h die woche wirklich reichen um voran zu kommen. um besser zu werden muss man immer viel tun.


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. Mai 2009)

um spaß zu haben muss man sich nur an dem erfreuen was man macht.
um erfolg zu haben muss man mehr investieren als 2h.
wenn es einem spaß macht wird man irgendwo aus dem wochenplan mehr rauskitzeln können als 2h.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Mai 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> um spaß zu haben muss man sich nur an dem erfreuen was man macht.
> um erfolg zu haben muss man mehr investieren als 2h.
> wenn es einem spaß macht wird man irgendwo aus dem wochenplan mehr rauskitzeln können als 2h.


Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## misanthropia (7. Mai 2009)

richtig Spass hast du erst, wenn du dein Gleichgewicht etwas halten kannst. bis es soweit ist, brauchst du deutlich mehr Zeitaufwand als 2h. Dabei wird es aber eh nicht bleiben... es wird dich packen, sobald du die ersten Fortschritte machst und dann fliegen Ausdruckstanz und Bodenturnen zwangläufig aus deiner Hobby- Liste raus 

p.s: in dem video ist alles gesagtr, was das thema ausfüllt.


----------



## *Sickboy* (7. Mai 2009)

Entweder man verfällt dem Sport bedingungslos un muss dann zusehen, dass man es wenigstens noch hinbekommt zur Arbeit zu gehen, oder man lässt es eben. So n Zwischending wie "Ich machs halt ab und zu mal wenn Zeit ist" wird fast nicht möglich sein. War zumindest bei mir so!
Wenn du erstmal anfängst deutliche Fortschritte festzustellen ist es sowieso um dich geschehen  da wirst du über deine 2-Stunden-Woche selbst lachen müssen 
Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2009)

grade am anfang wo man noch recht schnell größere leistungsschübe hat, ist man super motiviert. 

das hat sich dann bei mir im laufe der zeit gelegt. Aber ich steht eigentlich trotzdem jeden tag auf dem rad. Mal nur 10min im garten, mal 2 stunden und am wochenende dann mit den kumpels ne schöne runde drehen.

Und ganz ehrlich, ich kannst mir nicht vorstellen warum du nur 2 stunden pro woche hast. Hat dir dass deine freundin/frau vorgeschrieben?
ansonsten findet man ab und an immer mal ne halbe stunde.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (15. Februar 2011)

Mal eine Frage zum Alter, 
Kann man mit 30 da noch beginnen oder ist man schon zu alt ? 
Ich bin früher mal ein paar Jahre Dual und Dirt Bike gefahren, bis zu einem heftigen Sturz, danach nur noch CC und Marathons. 
Irgenwie ist mir der CC Sport aber zu verbissen geworden und ich überlege mir Alternativen.... 

Ich weiß der Fred ist schon älter aber veilleicht hat einer von euch doch Bock zu antworten.


----------



## kamo-i (15. Februar 2011)

ALso erstmal; ist doch gut, dass du einen bestehenden Thread genommen hast und nicht für eine 20x beantwortete Frage einen neuen eröffnet hast...  ;-) 

Aber zu deiner Frage: auf keinen Fall bist du dafür zu alt !!! Nur bis zu Elite wirst du es nicht mehr schaffen. =) 

Sieht/hört man aber immer wieder und mehr, dass auch ältere mit Trial anfangen. Selbst auch über 40. Ich finde das sehr gut!!! Alein schon, weil der Gleichgewichts- und Konzentrationsaspekt Grund genug wäre damit anzufangen.

Ist halt nur immer die Frage was du genau willst. Rein Trial, oder mehr Richtung Street oder dergleichen. Ich weiß auch nicht in welcher sportlichen Verfassung du dich befindest, und ob du mal richtig auf Höhe gehen willst. Muss man noch mal gesondert betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (16. Februar 2011)

Ich sags auch noch mal hier. Man ist nie zu alt. Ich habe mit 38 angefangen bin jetzt 55 und fahre immer noch nach 5 Jahren Zwangspause. 5 Paletten sind mein Ding und allem weiteren arbeite ich.
trial ist einfach geil in jedem Alter!

Und lese dddir auch mal oben den angepinnten Beitrag durch. Wie mit trial beginnen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, Danke für eure Infos. 

Ich werde mich mal weiterinformiere, auch bezüglich nen gscheiden Trailrad. 

Wenn du auch mit 38 erst begonnen hast, dann mach ich mir bezüglich meines ALters keinen Stress, vorallem ist das eh just 4 fun, not for competition


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Februar 2011)

Um ein brauchbares Trialrad zu haben solltest Du nicht nach einem Trailrad Ausschau halten.


----------



## trialelmi (19. Februar 2011)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Danke für eure Infos.
> 
> Ich werde mich mal weiterinformiere, auch bezüglich nen gscheiden Trailrad.
> 
> Wenn du auch mit 38 erst begonnen hast, dann mach ich mir bezüglich meines ALters keinen Stress, vorallem ist das eh just 4 fun, not for competition



Ich hab mir den *Stress* mit Competitions sehr gerne angetan, da ich so am schnellsten lernte.


----------



## locdog (19. Februar 2011)

kenne auch einen der mit 37 angefangen hat (Frau, Kinder, Hund) und nach 2 jahren macht es ihm immer noch heiden Spass 

Bin jetzt selber 30 und zu Alt fuhl ich mich garnicht !!!


----------

